# Comparing 4 + 9 Archetypes (459, 469 and 479)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 459, 469 and 479 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having FOUR and NINE fixes (459, 469 and 479) are are displaying those behavioral and psychological patterns :

• Envy + Sloth merge into feelings of lacking something that others may have but the ego somewhat refrains from actively get it for themselves. (Nature of the lack and behavior can be heavily influenced by the instinct stacking/senquence);

• Double Withdrawn stance : the need for saving up personal energy and straying away from overwhelming stimulation is increased;

• Soft, gentle, pliable outward energy;

• May have some kind of passive or feminine energy even when identifying as a male;

• Sensivity of the FOUR fix is tempered with NINE's need for harmony;

• Inner tensions between the need to self-express while not creating conflict in doing so;

• Hesitation in displaying emotions : may only want to filter through some of them in public or even private settings;

• Most likely to want to suffer in silence and keep an agreeable, non domineering stance at all times (may be less apparent in social or sexual FOURs) ;



*Differences between archetypes:*

*Energy Levels*

• 459s are triple Withdrawn : they have the least amount of conscious energy and probably least willing to spend it in a carefree way (strongest with Self-Presevation dominant, least true with Sexual dominant);

• 469s are kind of in between 459 and 479; while they don't like making the first move around people, they can join in one they trusted the group;

• 479s are the most spontaneous and least conscious of their energy depletion; they like to interact with new people because of the variety that they usually bring.


*Reaction to Change*

• 459s don't usually like sudden changes or surprises because this usually means unpredictable ways trying to fend off unecessary stressors and uncomfortable situations;

• 469s are the most openly fearful of changes in their environment, as they are good at honing into potential dangers and inconsistent behaviors; they need reasurance and outside help when dealing with big changes;

• 479s are the least likely to react negatively to change, unless if deemed bad from the start; they like being surprised and need a regular change of pace in order to feel at ease.


*Routine*

• 459s don't mind routine that much as it this is a to cope with an ever‑changing world while finding a way to keep them from experiencing too much external stimulation; That being said, the FOUR fix might feel bogged down bit too much plain activities and might want to dwelve deeper into emotional endeavors;

• 469s usually like routine the most of the 3 archetypes. They feel at ease within moderately firm boundaries that allows them to follow a predetermined schedule but also allows for personal creativity and exploration (especially true for core FOURs and SIX wing SEVEN);

• 479s aren't really comfortable with routine. While they can find it pleasant for a while, repeating menial tasks over and over again feels very tiresome quickly. They must find a way to escape into something fun while doing boring tasks for them to tolerate it.


*General Behavior*

• 459s have a hard time exerting their thoughts and feeling to people. They need regular quiet time in order to recharge and feel at ease with their environment. Because of this, they can appear invisible, forgettable and distant. One big exeption is the Social subtype, which can look more outgoing but only in specific times and places and will typically choose to talk about their preferred topics of interest;

• 469s are more visibly anxious and unsure about themselves and their environment. They, like 459s can look shy and wait for others to be included but generally displays a more friendly and approchable attitude. The warmest subtype with this archetype is probably Self-Pres, which can look very submissive and timid at first;

• 479s are naturally more lively and outgoing than the other two tritypes. They can appear quirky and impish in their behavior which can be a way to release their pent up anxiety. They are very spontaneous and novelty-seeking compared to the Contemplative (459) and the Seeker (469).


*Structure & Patterns*

• 459s, as mention above, are triple Withdrawn. This means that this archetype has all 3 enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to go away from the outside world in order to recharge and conserve their energy. This tritype feels easily drained by external contact and prefer to limit their interaction with it. People with this archetype might feel vulnerable and unable to take on action and thus prefer to engage more in the real of imagination. This tritype is most compatible with a dominant Self-Preservation subtype and most at odds with a Social subtype. Socials with this tritype wants connections and a sense of belonging, but feels the pressure of the group's expectations the most and think they can't take on the responsibilities. SP people are the most reclusive, energy-retentive folks of the whole damn enneagram. They are the least emotionally and verbally expressive of the 459s. Sexual subtypes are usually intense and seek fusion with their intimates. They might live off their passion through their work (if paired with secondary SP).

• 469s are triple Doubting. This means that this archetype has all 3 enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to relfect on that they have learned in order to make a statement. As such, they are constantly weighing concepts back and forth in their head in order to come to a trustworthy conculsion, but usually feel that they are always more questions than accurate answers. Those qualities are enhanced with a Social subtype since they are more likely to share those insecurities within a group setting and want to come to a consensus than other subtypes. Sexual subtypes are less prone to wallow into constant questioning and prefer to look for actual answers outside their heads. Self-Preservation dominant types can be insecure about change and wants stability the most. SP subtypes aren't the ones to push boundaries of any kind.

• 479s are triple Magical or Imaginative. This means that this archetype has all 3 enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to create an internal framework of possibilities in order to sense a purpose in their lives. They like to see things in a new light and can idealize their views into thinking their way is more pleasant therefore it's better. This is the most positive FOUR, the most introverted SEVEN and the most unsual NINE. Sexual subtypes with this archetype are extremely imaginative and passionate about their work. They can even merge with their passion and shove aside more menial tasks or leave out boring details for the big picture. Self-Pres are more grounded and practical and can be more focused on simple pleasures of life than grand gestures like the Sexual one. The Social subtype is more ambiguous and can sacrifice a lot of its internal desires in order to fit the group's agenda.


*Possible Mistypes*

• Social FOURS with a 459 or 469 tritype may look like a 479 because of their tendency to be a bit more outgoing and seeking a social niche for their interests; this also applies for social FIVES with 459;

• Self-Preservation SIXES may look like a 459 on the surface because they are less expressive and more grounded than other subtypes. However, they are still on the lookout for external certainty and reassurance while 459s are more detached for the external world;

• Social SEVENS may look like a 469 because of their tendency to be more sacrificing and in conflict with their internal desires. They still wants more variety and stimulation than security through groups or routine, for example.

• Social NINES can look like 479 or 469 because of their need to participate in groups and be more involved than the other two subtypes. 974 or 947 social subtypes are more idea people and can be a great asset in any given team. 964 or 946 social subtypes are more diligent and rule-abider, a little more rigid than the first one. 954 or 945 social subtypes are more hesitant to share their knowledge and may do so only in leadership or advisory positions.


*MBTI*

• 459s most common MBTI types are : INFP (495), INFJ (459), INTP (594) and sometimes ISFP (945);
It is exceedingly rare to find an extroverted Myers Briggs type with this archetype and when it does happen, it is mostly ENFPs or ENTPs.

• 469s most common MBTI types are : ISFP (946), INFP (469), ISFJ (964) and sometimes INFJ (649);
Again, it is quite rare to find extroverted types with this tritype. Maybe ENFPs or ESFJ could fit the bill.

• 479s most common MBTI types are : ENFP (749), INFP (497), ENFJ (794) and sometimes ENTP (794). It is uncommon to have Judging types with this tritype, especially TJs.


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 459s and 479s hide their discontent and anxiety better than 469s;

• 459s and 469s are less outgoing and tolerant to change than 479s;

• 469s and 479s are generally a bit more gregarious and approachable than 459s;

• Both 459s and 469s have trouble with action ; this is less of a trouble for 479s.

• 459s use their imagination for expanding concepts, developing mental frameworks;

• 469s use their imagination for exploring possible future outcomes and finding out the truth about concepts;

• 479s use their imagination for pleasure and stimulation in order to avoid certain dreary situations;

• 469s and 479s are more future‑oriented in their mental patterns than 459s;

• 479s are great generalists and jump from topic to topic; 459s are more deep divers and can talk about their favorite subjects for hours; 469s are more swayed about what the current talk is, as they don't want to interject too much;

• 459s are the fetus-like mind, the ghostly soul; 469s are the fragile, anxious rabbit, seeking a way to safety at all time; 479s are the fluttering butterflies of the enneagram. Always changing and transforming themselves to better suit their needs. All of those 3 archetypes are dreamers of some sort.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Very accurate on my part  749 , xnfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

gosh, I hate the word "pliable" :bored:


----------



## kurogane21 (Aug 24, 2019)

Gosh 469 is really me smh  

But , i'm 649 

Tbh , how to differ 6 SX or SP ?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

kurogane21 said:


> Gosh 469 is really me smh
> 
> But , i'm 649
> 
> Tbh , how to differ 6 SX or SP ?


Those comparisons are meant to be taken as single archetype (469 The Seeker) rather than one of the six variations (469, 496, 649, 694, 946, 964) so, it's totally normal to identify with the 469 description.

Sexual SIX is more attuned to personal attractiveness, intimate connection and the need to share secrets and personal information with a few selected people (like any other sexual subtypes).
Self-preservation SIX is more geared toward conservation of health, body integrity, material and fiancial support (like any other self-preservation subtype).

Keep in mind that the instincts are the fundational slate of the enneagram ; everything starts from them. So, for example, if your self-preservation need is triggered by something, you will enact your enneatype and tritype defense stragegies as a way to solve the problem. The intensity of trigger (leaving the situation variable aside) will vary from the instinctual stacking and the postivie or negative outlook you have on said instinct. If you got a significant negative experience early in your childhood that left a strong imprint on your self-preservation instinct, then you will react strongly and negatively probably every time you experience discomfort with that aspect of life.


----------



## kurogane21 (Aug 24, 2019)

Karkino said:


> Those comparisons are meant to be taken as single archetype (469 The Seeker) rather than one of the six variations (469, 496, 649, 694, 946, 964) so, it's totally normal to identify with the 469 description.
> 
> Sexual SIX is more attuned to personal attractiveness, intimate connection and the need to share secrets and personal information with a few selected people (like any other sexual subtypes).
> Self-preservation SIX is more geared toward conservation of health, body integrity, material and fiancial support (like any other self-preservation subtype).
> ...


Oh , i'm a person who really careful to share my secret or share my personal feelings too. But , i'm aware of my health and security like prepare everything , when i leave home. Tbh , i rather reserved and awkward to strangers tbh. Although , when i feel comfort about environment. i can speak more.
When my friend asks about my skin treatment , i will explain what kinda skincare i use and see varieties to them.
Then , i like to share my secret and thoughts to closest person like my crush and close friends. I'm rather not too caring with ppl who i don't close. But , when i close with someone , i always make sure he/she feels safe with me.
I really loyal and doubtful about person , but when middle of relationships.
Yeah , i'm a person who really value intimate and closeness so much. No matter about a lot friends , but i prefer share and talk a lot with person i close.

Yeah , sometimes i feel don't good enough to support and make someone feel safe around me. I doubt a lot to everything like i'm scared if he/she will leave or betray me behind , imagine negative scenes , and pretty pessimistic to my life. I ever thought liked " It's better , i'm alone tbh. But , i need closeness too. If i don't have someone i close , i will lose my path and support in my life. " 

Is it sound 6 SP / SX ?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

kurogane21 said:


> Oh , i'm a person who really careful to share my secret or share my personal feelings too. But , i'm aware of my health and security like prepare everything , when i leave home. Tbh , i rather reserved and awkward to strangers tbh. Although , when i feel comfort about environment. i can speak more.
> When my friend asks about my skin treatment , i will explain what kinda skincare i use and see varieties to them.
> Then , i like to share my secret and thoughts to closest person like my crush and close friends. I'm rather not too caring with ppl who i don't close. But , when i close with someone , i always make sure he/she feels safe with me.
> I really loyal and doubtful about person , but when middle of relationships.
> ...


 From what I can read, you seem more sexual dominant than self-preservation. However, you should discover that by yourself to truly make that aspect of life resonate with you. Here's further questions you might wanna ask yourself to better clarify your dominant instinct : What makes you feel anxious and vulnerable when that part is taken away from you? Is being misunderstood by your initimate friends or partner distressing? Do you feel like you need to keep them close to you in some form or another to feel content and secure? Do you react in a strong emotional way when your intimate relationships feel disconnected, distant or uninterested in you? Those questions are all sexual-driven in manner.

Do you get really anxious when there is a possibility that you will lack physical resources in the near future? Do you worry a lot about your finances even when you shouldn't ? Do you feel restless when your body feel heavy or if you think you could or have contracted some illness? Do you try to strengthen your body in order to prevent any physical disorder to happen (taking pills, working out, meditating, eaing healthy, etc.)? Do you obsess over these things or do you relatives think you do? That is self-preservation dominant.


----------



## kurogane21 (Aug 24, 2019)

Karkino said:


> From what I can read, you seem more sexual dominant than self-preservation. However, you should discover that by yourself to truly make that aspect of life resonate with you. Here's further questions you might wanna ask yourself to better clarify your dominant instinct : What makes you feel anxious and vulnerable when that part is taken away from you? Is being misunderstood by your intimate friends or partner distressing? Do you feel like you need to keep them close to you in some form or another to feel content and secure? Do you react in a strong emotional way when your intimate relationships feel disconnected, distant or uninterested in you? Those questions are all sexual-driven in manner.
> 
> Do you get really anxious when there is a possibility that you will lack physical resources in the near future? Do you worry a lot about your finances even when you shouldn't ? Do you feel restless when your body feel heavy or if you think you could or have contracted some illness? Do you try to strengthen your body in order to prevent any physical disorder to happen (taking pills, working out, meditating, eaing healthy, etc.)? Do you obsess over these things or do you relatives think you do? That is self-preservation dominant.


About feeling anxious , i feel anxious when i don't have someone i've close. I feel like lose myself , if there isn't someone to give me path and remember me tbh. Yeah , i react emotionally if intimate relationship feel disconnected , distant , and dispassionate. I feel secure , if my partner is with me. I lose myself if i don't have someone to cling or be my partner.

Tbh , i feel anxious too about my body. When , i feel restless. I will stress a lot. I will try myself to minimize risk and sick. Like , i sleep before 11 pm , drink a lot of water , and sometimes i do sport like cycling and aerobic.
When i feel sick , i notice them and i will use drug immediately. Sometimes , when i overthink too much. it can lead headache and gastritis.

But , i'm more anxious with partner tbh ._. 
Sometimes , i need to detach from outside to spend my time alone


----------



## Mendyng (12 mo ago)

Very accurate - ENTP 459 sx/so


----------



## kurogane21 (Aug 24, 2019)

kurogane21 said:


> About feeling anxious , i feel anxious when i don't have someone i've close. I feel like lose myself , if there isn't someone to give me path and remember me tbh. Yeah , i react emotionally if intimate relationship feel disconnected , distant , and dispassionate. I feel secure , if my partner is with me. I lose myself if i don't have someone to cling or be my partner.
> 
> Tbh , i feel anxious too about my body. When , i feel restless. I will stress a lot. I will try myself to minimize risk and sick. Like , i sleep before 11 pm , drink a lot of water , and sometimes i do sport like cycling and aerobic.
> When i feel sick , i notice them and i will use drug immediately. Sometimes , when i overthink too much. it can lead headache and gastritis.
> ...


Sorry i'm 2 core lmao


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

.


----------



## LittleImpulse (2 mo ago)

This is pretty accurate for me, a 479 sp INFP. 🥰🥰🥰 Although I feel like I am a lot quieter/less social than described, as may be clear by my non-tritype things. That said, I can talk one-on-one with people. I need zero interaction with other humans, but if another human is shoved in front of me as long as there’s no expectation I think I can usually keep a chat going & seem happy to them?! (This may not seem much, but I actually had to learn how to do this. My instinct is inward, not to initiate connection with anyone new to be honest. I do however love to go out & explore the art & beauty & adventure in the world! And I am not afraid to do any of that entirely alone! Wooo!) 🥰🥰


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

HeeShen said:


> .


.


----------

